

Ember Data 0.13 Released - ebryn
http://emberjs.com/blog/2013/05/28/ember-data-0-13.html

======
Osiris
In my opinion this is a key missing part of the Ember framework. Angular
includes similar functionality built-in. In my project we've been using jQuery
methods to handle interacting with our REST API, but Ember-data would make
those interactions much more seamless and automatic.

~~~
fivetanley
I don't think this is so true. Angular's $resource has different goals and
functionality than something like ember data. To me, Angular's $resource looks
closer to Backbone's sync methods.

Things I don't see in Angular's $resource:

* Identity map

* Support for switching adapters (e.g. online/offline)

* Relationships

~~~
ahawkins
If that's the case, they don't care. Ember-Data is the datamapper pattern in
Javascript.

------
ahawkins
I'm hoping this changes the pace of the project. Public releases should keep
us focused.

